# John Henry's Cherry Chipotle rub



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

John Henry's of East Texas rub. Lordy lordy.  I used it on chicken breasts and smokes over cherry wood just now. Two words.  Sweet Heat. Cherry is sweet and the chipotle has just enough initial and residual heat. Can't wait to do wings and thighs and chicken pops with it.


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 15, 2019)

John Henry makes some good rubs

I have his Pecan rub and like it a lot.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks good. Don't know if we have the John Henry stuff in Mississippi but I have never looked either. I will start lookin!


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 16, 2019)

I'll try the pecan rub. I'm in North Carolina and I can't get it "off the shelf" either. Inset up an accountwith them.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Sounds great need mail order information if you would please post.
Chicken looks great. 

Warren


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 18, 2019)

I think I have seen it on the shelves around my area in the past. But can't recall where?

So I ordered it up on Amazon


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 18, 2019)

https://www.johnhenrysfoodproducts.com/


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 18, 2019)

Like everything else I think they have some things on Amazon. I buy direct.


----------

